# Belas (Portugal) the old aqueduct



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Some trail riding done at the beginning of the old aqueduct of free water, a complex water system made in the XVII to send water to the city of Lisbon - Portugal. :thumbsup:


----------

